# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  فوازير رمضان (حصري)

## hamoudmam

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

مباركن عليكن الشهر و ينعاد عليكن بصحة و سلامه ..

رمضان شهر عبادة و تقر ب من الله سبحانه و تعالى ..

و بغينا نخلي فسحة صغيروووونة حق الترفيه ..و فكرنا 

نطرح هذا الموضوع و هو عبارة عن مسابقة ..نطرح كل يوم 

مواصفات بلد معين و عليكن معرفة اسم البلد ...

و ان شاء الله نعلن على النتيجة بأيام عيد الفطر ..

أتمنى ينال الموضوع اعجابكن ..و يدب الحماس مابينكن ..

و تشاركن بهالمسابقة ..و حظ سعيد للجميع ..

 :2:   :34: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## hamoudmam

باسم الله نبدأ بأول بلد : 

أنا دولة تضم سبع امارات احدى هاته الامارات تلقب ب : دانة الدنيا ..

بها برج هو ليومنا هذا أعلى برج بناه الانسان على الأرض ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## حكاية روووح

ايه معروفه ماشاء الله الامارات العربيه المتحده  :12 (19): 

كم نقطه لي :34:

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

ايوا معروفة اكيد حبيبتنا الامارات العربية المتحدة  :19: 
 :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):

----------


## hamoudmam

مشكورات عالمشاركة ...

حكاية روووح ..كرد عسؤال كمن نقطة ..
الجواب حبيبتي انه سيتم الاعلان عن النتيجة عند نهاية المسابقة ..و عادي اذا تمت الاجابة من طرف عضوة على سؤال و بعد عضوة ثانية تبغي تجاوب على نفس السؤال عادي ..لين نهاية المسابقة و نشوف كل مشاركة كمن جواب جاوبته صح ..و بالتالي كم حصدت من نقاط ..

أحبكن في الله

----------


## hamoudmam

البلد الثاني بفوازبر رمضان : 


أنا بلاد أتميز بوجود أطهر بقعة على الأرض ..
عندي موعد سنوي أستقبل فيه عددا كبيرا من المسلمين ليأدون أحد أركان دينهم الحنيف الخمسة ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

مكه المكرمه

----------


## hamoudmam

أم احمد ..ابغي اسم البلد ..

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

السعوديه

----------


## حكاية روووح

هههههههه دخلت من الجوال وماقدرت اكتب السعوديه مبرووووووووك ام احمد

----------


## hamoudmam

حكاية روووح حتى اذا تم الجواب من طرف احدى الأخوات بامكان أي مشاركة ثانية تجاوب على نفس السؤال ..

يعني أم أحمد طافها السؤال الأول ..عادي ترد له و تجاوب عليه ان شاء الله ..عسب جيه ما أعلق عالاجابات اذا صحيحة أو لا لين نهاية المسابقة و نشوف كمن سؤال جاوبت عليه كل مشاركة ..

لما سبق باعتبر أنج جا وبتي على السؤال الثاني : بالمملكة العربية السعودية ...
و أتريا أم أحمد ترد لسؤالنا الأول و تجاوب عليه بعد باذن الله ..

----------


## ام البنين2

1دولة الإمارات العربيه
2_المملكه العربيه السعوديه

----------


## lovelyAAU

رمضان كريم لكل أعضاء المنتدى!  :Smile:

----------


## hamoudmam

> 1دولة الإمارات العربيه
> 2_المملكه العربيه السعوديه


يا سلااااام عالترتيب و الترقيم ..
 :34: 

نفس ما سوت اختي ام البنين ..اي وحدة بغت تشارك تحاول تجاوب عن كل سؤال تم طرحه و عن السؤال الي تحس عمرها تعرف اجابته ..و بنهاية المسابقة نشوف كل مشاركة كمن سؤال اجابت عليه صح ..

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثالث بالفوازير : 

- أنا بلد أتميز بوجود مسجد تم ذكره في القران الكريم ..

و ارتبط بحدث حصل بليلة مقدسة عند المسلمين ..

حدث كان عبارة عن رحلة رسولنا الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام ...رحلة قابل فيها أنبياء عليهم السلام و صلى بهم بهذا المسجد ..
فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

فلسطين

----------


## hamoudmam

ام احمد 

شوفي السؤال الاول و بعد جاوبي عليه ان شاء الله

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

2-السعودية 
3-فلسطين

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

السؤال الأول.
فديتها بلادي الامارات :31: 

نبي مشاركات زياده يالله عسب تزيد الحماسه

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الرابع : 

- أنا بلد أتميز بوجود صحراء بها مكان أقسم الله به بأحد ايات كتابه الكريم لمكانته و قداسته فهو المكان الوحيد على الأرض الذي كلم الله فيه بشرا ..و كان من كلمه أحد الأنبياء عليهم السلام ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

الواد المقدس طوى. .مصر

----------


## mrs.abk

1- الامارات العربية المتحدة 
2- المملكة العربية السعودية 
3- فلسطين 
4- جمهورية مصر العربية

----------


## hamoudmam

> 1- الامارات العربية المتحدة 
> 2- المملكة العربية السعودية 
> 3- فلسطين 
> 4- جمهورية مصر العربية


هلا بج اختي ..
ما عرفت انطق لقبج  :24:   :34:

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

4.جمهورية مصر

----------


## حكاية روووح

مصر  :32: 

- - - Updated - - -

ضيعت امس مادخلت معاكم ههههه :11:

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الخامس : 

- أنا مملكة أتميز بمسجد من أكبر المساجد في العالم بني جزء كبير منه عالبحر ..و له مأذنة هي أكبر بناية دينية في العالم ..و تمت تسميته على الملك الذي تم تأسيس المسجد في عهده رحمه الله ..

و أتميز بوجود أول جامعة في العالم بثاني أكبر مدينة بي ..و قد أسست هاته الجامعة امرأة ..
فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

*5 .المغرب*

----------


## ام غايوتى

البلد الاول : دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة

البلد الثاني : المملكة العربية السعودية ( مكة المكرمة )

البلد الثالث : فلسطين ( القدس ) والمقصود بيت المقدس

----------


## ام غايوتى

البلد الرابع : جمهورية مصر العربية ( جبل الطور ) بسيناء

----------


## ام غايوتى

البلد الخامس : المملكة المغربية ( *جامعة* القرويين بمدينة فاس بالمغرب )

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

5 المغرب

----------


## hamoudmam

هلا بج اختي ام غايوتي و مرحبا بج في المسابقة

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال السادس : 

- أنا دولة أتميز بأن أحد مدني هي أقدم مدينة في العالم ..بها مسجد اسمه مرتبط بأقوى دولة اسلامية في التاريخ ..
و أيضا بي مسجد سمي على أحد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم و هذا الصحابي لقب بسيف الاسلام ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

سيف الإسلام الصحابي خالد بن الوليد.
سوريا

----------


## ام غايوتى

> هلا بج اختي ام غايوتي و مرحبا بج في المسابقة


هلا فيج اختى ..

----------


## ام غايوتى

البلد السادس :
سوريا (مدينة حمص ) ومدينه ( دمشق )

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

6.سوريا

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال السابع :

- أنا بلد أتميز دينيا بوجود الكهف الذي تم ذكره بسورة الكهف بالقران الكريم ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

الأردن

----------


## حكاية روووح

الاردن الشقيقه  :11:

----------


## hamoudmam

هلا بالحلوات النشيطات ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ..

 :31:

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثامن :

- أنا بلد ارتبط تاريخي بمملكة تحدث القران عن قصة ملكتها مع سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام عندما أخبره بشأن مملكتها هدهد ..
فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## حكاية روووح

ملكة سبأ بالقيس والمقصود اليمن

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

7الاردن
8 اليمن

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

اليمن

----------


## hamoudmam

أشكر كل الأخوات عالاضافات الي تعتبر معلومات يعززون بها اجاباتهن ..
و أكيد الأهم من المسابقة هو الاستفادة من بعض بمعلومات يديدة علينا ..

 :31:

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال التاسع : 
- أنا بلد يحكي تاريخي أني تعرضت لتسلط الفرس ..فقرر خليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه تحريري من الفرس ..فابتدى ذلك و استكمله الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ..لكن جيشه هزم في معركة سميت بالجسر ..ليعود و يحول الهزيمة انتصارا و لله الحمد و يتم تحريري من ظلم الفرس ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## حكاية روووح

العراق الشقيق :1:

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

العرااق :2:

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

العراق

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال العاشر : 

- أنا بلد بي جامع سمي على اسم السلطان الذي يحكمني و هو أكبر جامع بي ..يتميز بتوفره على ثاني أكبر سجادة مساحة في العالم بعد سجادة مسجد الشيخ زايد طيب الله ثراه ..و أيضا يتوفر على ثريا هي ثاني أكبر ثريا في العالم بعد الثريا الموجودة بمسجد الشيخ زايد أسكنه الله فسيح جناته ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## حكاية روووح

سلطنة عُمان الشقيقة. .والجامع جامع السلطان قابوس الاكبر

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

سلطنة عمان

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الحادي عشر : 

- أنا مملكة جزيرية أتميز سياحيا باثار لها تاريخ ..كبقايا مسجد بني في العهد الأموي و يعتقد انه تم بناؤه بعهد الخليفة الأموي عمر بن عبد العزيز ..و كان يسمى هذا المسجد باسم المنطقة الي بني فيها و يشبه الاسم أحد أيام الأسبوع ..
و كمثال أيضا لما أتميز به من اثار سياحية ..قلعة على شاطئ البحر سميت على اسمي ..و هي تعتبر من  عجائب الدنيا لأنها عبارة عن مدن مبنية بعضها فوق بعض ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

10 سلطنة عمان

----------


## حكاية روووح

مملكة البحرين الشقيقه

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

11 البحرين

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثاني عشر : 

- أنا بلد أطمح أن أكون عاصمة للثقافة بالشرق الأوسط ..لذلك أسس بعاصمتي متحف سمي ب"متحف الفن الاسلامي " تم افتتاحه عام 2008 ..ليكون مركزا للتعريف بالحضارة الاسلامية العريقة و عرض بعض لمحات ما قدمته هاته الحضارة للانسان من تراث ثقافي و فني و علمي و معماري نفتخر به ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## ام غايوتى

السؤال السابع : المملكة الاردنية

السؤال الثامن : مملكة سبأ

السؤال التاسع : العراق

السؤال العاشر : سلطنة عمان

السؤال الحادى عشر : *مملكة البحرين

السؤال الثاني عشر :* *دولة قطر*

----------


## hamoudmam

أم غايوتي ما عليج أمر بالنسبة للسؤال الثامن شو البلد الي يحكى بتاريخها تواجد مملكة سبأ بها ..؟

----------


## حكاية روووح

دولة قطــــــــــر الشقيقه

----------


## mrs.abk

> هلا بج اختي ..
> ما عرفت انطق لقبج


مس أبك خخخخ

----------


## mrs.abk

غبت عن الموضوع .. 

وهذي اجاباتي : 

5- المغرب
6- سوريا 
7- الاردن
8- اليمن
9- العراق
10- سلطنة عمان
11- البحرين
12- قطر

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

12 قطر

----------


## hamoudmam

> مس أبك خخخخ


 :32:   :34:

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثالث عشر : 

- أنا بلد أتميز بثلاثة أبراج تتواجد بالعاصمة على ساحل الخليج العربي ، تعتبر رمزا من معالمي ..و قد فازت هاته الابراج عام 1980 بجائزة أغاخان للعمارة الإسلامية، فهي تجمع بين التراث و التقنيات الحديثة ..فالبرج الأول يدل على " المبخر" و البرج الثاني يدل على " المرش" و البرج الأصغر يدل على " المكحلة" ..و قد سميت الأبراج على اسمي و اسم عاصمتي ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

11 البحرين
12قطر

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

13 أبراج الكويت

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الرابع عشر : 
- أنا بلد افريقية ..بي قرية هي أول أرض بافريقيا يدخلها المسلمون في عهد رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و سميت قريتي هاته على اسم ملك قال عنه النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ملك عادل لا يظلم عنده أحد".


فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

13 الكويت

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

14 الحبشة

----------


## hamoudmam

> 14 الحبشة


اختي قيثارة 
ما اسم البلد حاليا ؟ 
لتسهيل الاجابة بها قرية سميت على اسم ملك الحبشة الذي جاء فيه الحديث المذكور بالسؤال ..

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

> اختي قيثارة 
> ما اسم البلد حاليا ؟ 
> لتسهيل الاجابة بها قرية سميت على اسم ملك الحبشة الذي جاء فيه الحديث المذكور بالسؤال ..


اثيوبيا

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الخامس عشر : 

- أنا دولة يحكي تاريخي أنه على أرضي تم تأسيس أول مدينة اسلامية بشمال افريقيا و التي كانت القاعدة للحملات الاسلامية في افريقية و الأندلس ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## زهره الصيف

> السؤال الخامس عشر : 
> 
> - أنا دولة يحكي تاريخي أنه على أرضي تم تأسيس أول مدينة اسلامية بشمال افريقيا و التي كانت القاعدة للحملات الاسلامية في افريقية و الأندلس ..
> 
> فهل عرفتمونني ؟


الدولة تونس

----------


## hamoudmam

هلا بالغالية زهرة الصيف..

كل عام و انتي بخير حبيبتي ..

بامكانج ماعليج امر تردين للمسابقة من اول صفحة و تجاوبي على كل الاسئلة السابقة ..

----------


## زهره الصيف

> هلا بالغالية زهرة الصيف..
> 
> كل عام و انتي بخير حبيبتي ..
> 
> بامكانج ماعليج امر تردين للمسابقة من اول صفحة و تجاوبي على كل الاسئلة السابقة ..


 وأنتي بخير وصحة وسلامة .. 

الأجوبة :
1- الإمارات العربية المتحدة
2- المملكة العربية السعودية 
3- فلسطين
4- جمهورية مصر العربية 
5- المغرب
6- سوريا
7- الاْردن 
8- اليمن
9- العراق
10- سلطنة عمان 
11- مملكة البحرين 
12- قطر
13- الكويت
14- اثيوبيا 
15- تونس

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

14..إثيوبيا
15..تونس

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

15 تونس

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال السادس عشر : 

- أنا بلد عاصمتي بها مسجد تم تأسيسه في العهد الحديث و سمي على اسم خاتم الأنبياء : " مسجد محمد الأمين " صلى الله عليه و سلم ..له أربعة مآذن يمكن رؤيتها من كل اتجاه من العاصمة التي تلقب ب : "باريس الشرق " ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## زهره الصيف

> السؤال السادس عشر : 
> 
> - أنا بلد عاصمتي بها مسجد تم تأسيسه في العهد الحديث و سمي على اسم خاتم الأنبياء : " مسجد محمد الأمين " صلى الله عليه و سلم ..له أربعة مآذن يمكن رؤيتها من كل اتجاه من العاصمة التي تلقب ب : "باريس الشرق " ..
> 
> فهل عرفتمونني ؟


لبنان

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال السابع عشر : 

- أنا بلد من معالمي المميزة مسجد على شكل صدفة ضخمة عند ملتقى النيلين الأبيض و الأزرق ..و قد تمت تسميته على اسم هذا الملتقى : "مسجد النيلين " ..و هو مسجد ذا مأذنة واحدة و قبة واحدة ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

16..لبنان
17..السودان

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

16 لبنان
17 السودان

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثامن عشر : 

- أنا بلد مساحتي تمتد بين قارة آسيا و القارة الأوروبية ..

استشهد على أسوار احدى مدني الصحابي الجليل أبي أيوب الأنصاري مضيف رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بالمدينة بعد هجرته عليه الصلاة و السلام من مكة ..
أوصى بأن يدفن بهاته المدينة فكان له ذلك ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

18 .. تركيا

----------


## ام غايوتى

> أم غايوتي ما عليج أمر بالنسبة للسؤال الثامن شو البلد الي يحكى بتاريخها تواجد مملكة سبأ بها ..؟



البلد : اليمن ..وهي مملكة عربية يمنية قديمة

----------


## ام غايوتى

*السؤال الثالث عشر : دولة الكويت
 السؤال الرابع عشر : قرية النجاشي ( أرض الحبشة ) والقرية الواقعة حاليا قرب مدينة مقلي عاصمة إقليم تجراي، شمالي إثيوبيا ، وتشمل الحبشة  كل من إريتريا والصومال والسودان وجيبوتي وإثيوبيا حاليا ...وأصبح الاسم اليوم قاصرا على إثيوبيا.
السؤال الخامس عشر : مدينة القيروان بدولة تونس
السؤال السادس عشر : فيبيروت، لبنانالسؤال السابع عشر : السودان
السؤال الثامن عشر : تركيا*

----------


## hamoudmam

هلا أختي أم غايوتي و مشكووورة عالاضافات المفيدة  :34:

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

السؤال 17 السودان
السؤال 18 تركيا

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال التاسع عشر :

- أنا أكبر دولة افريقية و عربية مساحة ..أتميز بمعالم تاريخية من بينها حضارة " مزاب" حضارة امتدت لمدة ألف عام بعد الاسلام ..هندستها المعمارية تدل على تشبت بنو مزاب بأصالتهم و دينهم و تقاليدهم ..حضارة عبارة عن بنائهم لمدن كاملة بها قصور في غاية الابداع ..بنوها فوق جبال وعرة و صخور ضخمة و هم لا يملكون بتلك الحقبة أدوات و معدات متطورة و المنطقة صحراء ضمن صحراء ..
بقي من تلك المدن عامرا الى يومنا هذا سبع مدن ..
للعلم كلمة مزاب : كلمة عربية من فعل "زاب" نقول زاب الماء : جرى الماء ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

19 الجزائر

----------


## ام غايوتى

> هلا أختي أم غايوتي و مشكووورة عالاضافات المفيدة



العفو الغالية

----------


## ام غايوتى

*السؤال التاسع عشر :* * الجزائر*

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال العشرون : 

- أنا من أصغر الدول الاسلامية في العالم ..فأنا ثالث أصغر بلد افريقي ..أعتبر دولة جزيرية فأنا عبارة عن أربعة جزر ..إحداها تحت الاستعمار الفرنسي ..و أكبرها تضم أكبر بركان نشط في العالم ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

19 الجزائر

----------


## mrs.abk

اجابتي .. 

13- الكويت
14- اثيوبيا 
15- تونس
16- لبنان
17- السودان
18- تركيا
19- الجزائر
20- جزر القمر

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الواحد و العشرون : 

- أنا رابع دولة في العالم من حيث الكثافة السكانية و أضم أكبر عدد في العالم من المسلمين ..و أتميز بأكبر عدد جزر في العالم حيث يصل عددها 14.000 جزيرة ..و اقتصادي هو أكبر اقتصاد في جنوب شرق آسيا ..من وجهاتي السياحية شاطئ الرمال البيضاء ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

20 .. جزر القمر

----------


## ام غايوتى

*السؤال العشرون : جزر القُمُر 
السؤال الواحد و العشرون :* *إندونيسيا*

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثاني و العشرون :

- أنا دولة من أوروبا ..خضعت لمدة قرون ..من القرن الثامن ميلادي الى القرن الخامس عشر للحكم الاسلامي ..و سميت بالأندلس ..
رغم محاولة طمس الحضارة الاسلامية بي ..و تحويل مساجدي الى كنائس الا أن هناك العديد من المعالم الاسلامية و المساجد تمت صامدة مثل : " قصر الحمراء" و ما به من آثار اسلامية ..و قلعة شريش التي تعتبر معلما اسلاميا ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## mrs.abk

21- اندونيسيا
22- اسبانيا

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

20 جزر القمر

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

21 اندونيسيا
22 اسبانيا

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثالث و العشرون : 

- أنا بلد أقع في جنوب آسيا ..أعتبر ثاني أكبر بلد في العالم من حيث الكثافة السكانية و سابع بلد في العالم مساحة ..

أتميز بمعالم اسلامية رائعة مثل : " المسجد الجامع" و يسمى أيضا المسجد الملكي لشاه جيهان ..و أيضا من هاته المعالم " قطب منار "الذي يتميز بنحت آيات قرآنية على البرج من فوقه الى تحته ..و منارته هي أطول منارة في الدولة و ثاني أطول منارة في تاريخ العالم الإسلامي..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

23 الهند

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

21..إندونيسيا 
22..أسبانيا
23..الهند

----------


## ام غايوتى

*السؤال الثاني و العشرون :**إسبانيا*


*السؤال الثالث و العشرون :
الهند


*

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الرابع و العشرون : 

- أنا دولة من أوروبا ..أتميز بأحد عجائب الدنيا السبع " مشروع الدلتا" ..و أتميز بحديقة تحتوي على أكثر من 7 ملايين زهرة ، تسمى " حدائق كيوكينهوف" ..

عدد المسلمين بي حوالي المليون مسلم ..فقد بدأ تاريخ الاسلام بي منذ بداية القرن السابع عشر ميلادي عند برم اتفاق مع المملكة المغربية ..و جاري ترسيخ تعاليم الاسلام و تعليم أسسه ..و يتجسد ذلك على سبيل المثال بتأسيس " مدرسة أبو داوود الاسلامية" ..
و ب 2013 انتصر المسلمون بالموافقة لهم على رفع الآذان بمساجدهم ..
فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

24..هولندا.

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الخامس و العشرون : 

- أنا دولة بأوروبا تتميز عاصمتي ببرج حديدي مقسم الى ثلاثة أقسام تم بناؤه سنة 1889 ..و هو أعلى بناء بالعاصمة ..و مزارا مهما للسياح ..
يبلغ عدد المسلمين على أرضي حوالي خمسة ملايين مسلم ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

24 هولندا

- - - Updated - - -

25 فرنسا

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال السادس و العشرون : 

- أنا دولة في وسط أوروبا ..توفري على علماء و أطباء متميزين على مستوى العالم ، بالاضافة الى تقنيات حديثة و أجهزة متقدمة ..جعلني أتصدر المراكز الأولى في مجال الطب و أكون وجهة علاجية مهمة للعديد من الناس من كل مكان ..

أتميز سياحيا بطبيعة خلابة و معالم مميزة ..فأتوفر على " متحف الفن الاسلامي " الذي يعتبر أكبر مؤسسة فريدة من نوعها على أرضي ..
و أيضا حديقة " ألفيلهلما" التي يتواجد داخلها معمار إسلامي يستقطب العديد من السياح ..و هي أشهر حديقة أتميز بها ..

وأتوفر على عدد كبير من المسلمين يبلغ حوالي أربعة ملايين مسلم ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

25..فرنسا

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

26..ألمانيا

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال السابع و العشرون : 

- أنا دولة في آسيا ..لي أهمية اقتصادية عالميا ..فأنا أحتل المركز الرابع ماليا في العالم ..

أتميز بمعالم سياحية تجذب السياح من كل أقطار الدنيا ..من أهمها و أبرزها " مسجد السلطان " الذي تم تأسيسه عام 1824 م.

..و أيضا أتميز بنافورة من أكبر النوافير في العالم ، تدعى " نافورة الثورات" ..و على سبيل المثال أيضا عن تلك المعالم السياحية .."الحديقة السماوية " التي توجد على رؤوس ثلاثة ناطحات سحاب ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

26 المانيا

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

27 سنغافوره

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثامن و العشرون : 

- أنا دولة ملقبة ب " جوهرة الشرق الأقصى " ..أتميز بوجود برجين توأم يربطهما جسر ..و مما أتميز به سياحيا ..حديقة " تمدن اسلام" التي شيد بها العديد من الآثار الاسلامية و المساجد ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

27..سنغافوره

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

28..ماليزيا

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال التاسع و العشرون : 

- أنا دولة أتكون من ثلاثة عشر ولاية تسمى احدى هاته الولايات " ولاية الشمس المشرقة " ..
يحكي التاريخ أن أول من وضع قدميه على أرضي رجل عربي مسلم مغربي ..قادما من الأندلس ..
و ما يدل على السبق الاسلامي لاكتشافي و وضع خرائطي الدقيقة أنه عندما وصل إلي كولومبس فقد اعتمد على خرائط من عمل المسلمين و على معرفتهم الجغرافية فالمسلمون كانوا سباقون في علم الفلك و الملاحة حتى كان ثلث البحارة معه بتلك الرحلة من المسلمين ..
و قد ذكر كولومبس نفسه انه عندما وصل أرضي لأول مرة انتبه لوجود مسلمين قبله هناك ..و يدل على ذلك الآثار المتواجدة بمتاحف البرازيل ..

بتوجيه سامي من الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز أسس على أرضي " مركز خادم الحرمين الشريفين الثقافي الاسلامي " ..و هو مركز اسلامي هام ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

----------


## hamoudmam

السؤال الثلاثون : 

- أنا الدولة الوحيدة في العالم التي تشغل قارة بأكملها و هي أصغر قارة بالعالم ..
يؤرخ تاريخي وصول الإسلام الى أرضي من قبل القرن التاسع عشر..
تم بناء العديد من المساجد على أرضي لكن أبرزها " مسجد بيرث" لأنه يعتبر شاهد عصر على انطلاق الاسلام في القارة، فقد حضر المسلمون على الجمال بتلك الحقبة و أسسوه ..و لايزال مسجدا للصلاة الى يومنا هذا ..

فهل عرفتمونني ؟

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

30..استراليا

----------


## ام غايوتى

*السؤال الرابع و العشرون : 
هولندا 

السؤال الخامس و العشرون :
برج إيفل فى فرنسا ( باريس )*

----------


## ام غايوتى

*السؤال السادس و العشرون : 
ألمانيا
السؤال السابع و العشرون : 
سنغافورة
السؤال الثامن و العشرون : 
ماليزيا

*

----------


## ام غايوتى

*السؤال التاسع و العشرون : 
ولاية قلوريدا فى أمريكا
السؤال الثلاثون : 
استراليا*

----------


## ام غايوتى

وكل عام وانتوا طيبين .. وعساكم من عوادة

----------


## mrs.abk

23- الهند 
24 -هولندا
25 -فرنسا
26-ألمانيا
28-ماليزيا
29-الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
30-استراليا


وشكرا على المسابقة أثريتوا معلوماتنا وكل عام وانتو بخير

----------


## rawan ahmdy

الامارات <3

----------


## الشرفا

قرب شهر الخير 100 يوم باقي عليه

----------


## رشا هاني

السعودية  :16:

----------


## مامة عملر

جزاكى ربى خيرا سلمت اناملك ع الموضوع القيم ده

----------

